# Blank screen on BenQ FP731



## TeddyB05 (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a BenQ FP731, the power turns on fine, but nothing comes up... it stays black. I am using a different older monitor now, and everything it working fine. Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Re-attached the BenQ, and tilt it backwards and forwards...can you see anything on the screen at all. I'm thinking the back lighting may have failed.

Also, one other thing...make sure the refresh rate has not gone below 60Hz, or above 75Hz.....right click on the desktop, click properties, then settings, then advanced button, then Monitor tab....

Scorp.


----------



## TeddyB05 (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, so I followed the directions you gave me with checking the refresh rate, and all that pops up when I hit the monitor tab is "CTX 1451" and a change button next to it.
Also, there are options I can check or uncheck, including...

"monitor is energy star complient" which is faded out (I can not click on it)

Automatically detect Plug and Play monitors (which is checked)

Reset display on suspend/resume, (which is also checked)

Also, just tried plugging it back in and tilting it back and forward. The screen stays completely black. The only light that comes on is the 'power' light.


----------



## TeddyB05 (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok, it might be you didn't see the correct info because your BenQ wasn't plugged into the graphics card...sorry, wasn't thinking straight 9alhough the refresh rate shouldn't change). So, just in case try this...using your old monitor, reboot into safe mode. This will use basic graphics drivers, and will set the refresh rate at 60Hz I believe. Once booted, plug in the BenQ, and see if it works.

If not, I'm afraid it might be the back lighting on it. I hope it's still in warranty. Mind you, it shouldn't be too expensive to repair...I hope.

You could also pop round to a friend that has a pc and try it on their unit....just as a total test.

Scorp.


----------



## TeddyB05 (Oct 3, 2005)

Shouldn't the monitor show some kind of menu, even if it's not plugged into the computer, but is on? 
I'll try it using safe mode and get back to you, thanks.


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Actually, you're right...my wife's LCD (same make and model as it turns out), always shows the BenQ start-up image when booting, then flips to windows etc....

My guess then is the back lighting has failed...

Scorp.


----------



## TeddyB05 (Oct 3, 2005)

Can it be fixed? 

If so, do you have an idea how much it would cost?

Thanks for all of your help


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, if it's the back lighting, then it can almost certainly be fixed. Contact your dealer, or local repair shop. 

As for price...no clue, sorry.

Scorp.


----------



## AceMcCool (May 21, 2008)

Quick question.. my monitor is experiancing this type of problem as well and I am trying to take the monitor apart. How do I remove the monitor stand so I can access the final screw that located below it? I don't see any clips or screws I can access to remove the mount in order to allow access to that final screw.


----------

